# Tiviot Dale tunnel, CLC Stockport - 5/08



## 4737carlin (May 30, 2008)

Tiviot Dale Station in Stockport, part of the CLC Woodley to Skelton Junction line, closed in 1967 and the line passing the tunnel some years later. On Dodge Hill above is a old Church andim told due to subsidence in the land this series of girders was put inplace to protect it. The rest of the tunnel is back filled apart from this 75 aprox yards near the center. There is another tunnel,Wellington Street along the same line under the A6

West Portal, the eastern portal aint really much of a view due to a bridge being built right infront of it so all you can really see is a fence but the old portal beyond that will be the same i reckon






Looking back towards the portal once the backfill drops down you can see what is the start of metal struts to support the ceiling





From the same spot looking at what makes this such a interesting explore






























One to note for anyone in the area doing the old air raid shelters.


----------



## Foxylady (May 30, 2008)

Most unusual! Really like those metal supports. Excellent pics, Carlin.


----------



## King Al (May 30, 2008)

Cool looking place, looks like a hard hat job though! I would not be able to get to the end with out losing a chunk of skull


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 30, 2008)

Yeah, nice to see a bit more going on than just your average tunnel (even though "average" tunnels can be pretty interesting come to think of it!) 
Reckon it was a feat of engineering to get all the steel work to fit! 
Nice photos Carlin.

Lb :jimlad:


----------



## cardiffrail (Oct 7, 2008)

What's the clearance between the backfill and the roof? - and have you been into the Wellington Street tunnel or the Brinnington Road tunnel? - I might be passing that way on work next week.


----------



## 4737carlin (Oct 7, 2008)

The clearance is only about 5ft someting like that, certainly a bend down job for a short stretch.

Yeah Wellington St ive done as well, or rather been to, when i went there i was on my own so i didnt go all the way. Thats also back filled with about 5ft clearance, the portal is by a large advert on the A6 i think it was, the other end is at the back of the supermarket car park


----------



## smiffy (Oct 7, 2008)

....thats a geat explore mate and I agree with whoever wrote that it was some kinda job to get that steel in there and in place...


----------



## Richard Davies (Oct 7, 2008)

I used to walk past the enterance by Lancashire Hill almost every day for 2 years while at college.

There was a station Tiviot Dale at that end, most of the site is now under the M60.

The line was open until 1980, when the tunnel was damaged when building the motorway, & BR decided that they could manage without it.

Have a look at http://www.disused-stations.org.uk/ for more photos in this area.


----------

